# Cleaning Machine Glass Jars



## lev (May 26, 2010)

HI ALL

i needed to obtain the glass jars for a national watch cleaning machine and not willing to pay the stupid prices for these i found that 1 litre kilner jars from RANGE homestores are exactly the right size and only Â£2.17 EACH

LES


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Thanks for the tip Les.

Cheers

Bry


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

How are you getting on with the cleaning machine? How does the cleaning ability compare to an ultrasonic cleaner?

I've seen them in action, and they look to be a bit violent. I wondered how the small parts don't get mangled between the baskets and the heavier parts.


----------



## azimuth_pl (Aug 17, 2009)

I have both types but find the violent/standard "washine machine" to be far better with vintage watches.

small parts can be safely stored in tiny baskets such as these, I hope you don't mind me advertizing findinking whom you all probably know:

http://cgi.ebay.com/2-Cleaning-Machine-Baskets-/230502199511


----------



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

On my old benray cleaning machine the basket is compartmentalised so you put bigger and smaller pieces in different places.As for losing bits i put balance cap screws in there and never lost one.Good bits of kit if you can pick up a cheap one of the bay.


----------

